# اشتريت جهاز استانلي ماير من ebay ولاكن !!!!



## الداخلية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اشتريت جهاز ستانلي ماير من الي باي وكلفني ما يقارب 60 دولار مع الشحن !!!!

ولاكن هل تصلح هذه الاجهزه ل عدة خلايا ؟؟ ام لخلية واحدة فقط ؟؟؟

الجهاز ايوصلني بعد اسبوع ونص بسبب تاخر خدمة الشحن !!!


صور الجهاز مرفقة !!!! ودعولي بالتوفيق :87: :73:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الجهاز رخيص

وهذا رابط للتعريف به

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%8A_%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%B1

الصور تظهر الجهاز كأنه سي دي بلير ؟


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مبروك
بس لا تنسى أول ما يوصل وتجربه أدينا خبر كيف النتيجه
الله يوفقك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه الصور موجودة على موقع e-bay نرجو الإيضاح عن الفروق في النوعية أو الاستطاعة .....


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 نوفمبر 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> هذه الصور موجودة على موقع e-bay نرجو الإيضاح عن الفروق في النوعية أو الاستطاعة .....



ا











الفرق البرطمان فقط

وهما لنوع انتاج وقود ماء لن يزيد على لتر غاز بالدقيقة 

لانه مما يخفض استهلاك الوقود فقط لقلة انتاجه للغاز


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الداخلية قال:


> اشتريت جهاز ستانلي ماير من الي باي وكلفني ما يقارب 60 دولار مع الشحن !!!!
> 
> ولاكن هل تصلح هذه الاجهزه ل عدة خلايا ؟؟ ام لخلية واحدة فقط ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



.









ممكن تضع لنا رابط البائع حتى نفيدك


----------



## khaledkamal21 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

يا تري يا باشمهندس ايه الاخبار ؟؟؟؟

الجهاز وصل ؟؟؟

و ننتظر تعليقكم

.


----------



## الداخلية (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اسف على التاخر في الرد !!!
طبعا الحهاز الي شتريته !! طلع لازم يوصل بكمبيوتر السيارة عشان سشتغل !! عشان كذا غيرت الجهاز بواحد ثاني وهذي هي الوصلة للجهاز !!! 
الجهاز يحتوي على اربع اسلاك !!!
اثنين للبطارية ( سالب وموجب ) واثنين يوصلن على قطع الستانلي ستيل !!!
طبعا الجهاز بدون مروحة بس عليك تركب مروحة صغيرة حتى تبرده ( مروحة كمبيوتر جيده له )
واول ما يوصلني راجح اخبركم النتيجة انشالله بس هذي الفترة شركة الشحن عندها مشكله واول ماتنحل بيرسلوه 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PWM-...026QQitemZ390008759090QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم منتظرين تقلنا اية النتيجة ولعلنا نحذو حذوك ونشترى مثلك
السلام عليكم


----------



## الداخلية (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم منتظرين تقلنا اية النتيجة ولعلنا نحذو حذوك ونشترى مثلك
> السلام عليكم


 


انشالله راح انزله فيديو


----------



## الداخلية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الجاهز وصل بس ما فادني باي نتيجة !!!
الي يريد يشوف الفرق يبحث في ال يوتيوب الااتي !!!

1- بدون ستانلي ماير
2- مع ستانلي ماير


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الداخلية قال:


> الجاهز وصل بس ما فادني باي نتيجة !!!
> الي يريد يشوف الفرق يبحث في ال يوتيوب الااتي !!!
> 
> 1- بدون ستانلي ماير
> 2- مع ستانلي ماير


 سبق وشرحت لك على البريد الخاص السبب عندما سالتنى عنه



> *
> 
> ممتاز ولكن
> لاحظ انك محتاج الى ضبط التردد
> ...





تلك الدوائر اللتى تباع على شبكة الانترت هى اجتهادات شخصية تعمل على تقليل كمية الكهرباء وزيادة كمية الغاز 

فقط لا غير ولا تعطى الكمية الكافية لتشغيل سيارة والا سكون سعرها بالالاف وليس 30 او 40 دولار


والا كان كل الناس اشترتها وتركوا البنزين 


ولابد من ضبط التردد عند تشغيلها للحصول على اعلى نسبة غاز 
وبالمناسبة فى الفلم الثانى عند تحريكك للمؤشر يزداد الغاز وثم يقل لاستمرارك فى تحريك المؤشر للنهاية

شاهد فلم استانلى ماير اثناء سيرة بالسيارة وسيجد جهاز ضخم بجواره لضبط التردد 

لابد من البحث والاجهاد وليس التقليد 
فاستانلى ماير لم يكشف لنا عن كل اسرار اختراعه


----------



## khaledkamal21 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم / مبتدئ ليونكس

تحيه طيبة

أنا معك في ان ستان ماير لن يفصح عن اختراعه بكل هذه السهولة

و لنضع انفسنا مكانه - اذا كنا قد توصلنا للدائرة - هل نتنازل عنها هكذا بمنتهي السهولة

و لنتذكر اديسون لدي ابتكاره للمصباح الكهربائي قال لقد نجحت 100 مرة لكي ابتكر المصباح

بالرغم ان ال 100 مرة كانت محاولات فاشلة و لكن من يريد ان يصل عليه بالتجارب و عدم اليأس

لان اليأس اولي خطوات الفشل و نحن نتمني من الله ان يلهمنا من علمه

اللهم آمين و لكن بلا عمل و إجتهاد و مثابرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا اعتقد فلنكن مثابرين و خالصين النيه لله

و السلام عليكم

أخيكم

خالد


----------



## الداخلية (1 يناير 2009)

فيه انشالله عدة طرق اريد اجربها بس تحتاج وقت وانشالله ماراح اتوقف ابدا حتى اجد طريقة جيدة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2011)

------------------------------------------


----------

